# Wound Dressings



## dballard2004 (May 19, 2008)

If a patient comes into the office to see a podiatrist for wound care and the podiatrist dresses the patient's wounds using Prisma, Aquacel, and Silvercel, how do you code for these? Do you use HCPCS codes or is the wound dressing included in the E/M code? These are surgical wounds. If you use HCPCS codes, what codes do you use? I am unable to find these dressings listed in the index. Thanks


----------



## mbort (May 20, 2008)

you indicated that these are "surgical wounds".  Dressing changes are considered global and included in post op for the surgery unless I am reading this incorrectly.


----------



## dballard2004 (May 20, 2008)

They are surgical wounds.  You are correct.  Thanks for the help.


----------

